# Sikes last night



## bglass010 (Jul 22, 2013)

So me and my wife and Ted, went out to sikes late last night on the beach side, we hooked a thousand lady fish but i brought in 4 and a blue runner, my wife hooked something big and it took her into a pylon, and i had a decent red on the line (slot size) and as Ted was getting the bridge net he popped off my gotcha, there were all kinds of eels out last night it was kinda gross but that was the latest ive heard from sikes XD all the ladyy fish are about 2 pounds a piece and that red gave me a 20 minute fight on 17 pound mono... it was fun to fight but man i wish i could have held it DX


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

you didn't see any spanish caught?


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

flex said:


> you didn't see any spanish caught?


No spanish last night. It was primarily ladyfish and eel.


----------

